# Elektron Analog Heat - Looks Interesting (and no damn sequencer!)



## tmm (Oct 21, 2016)

Having owned a few other Elektron units, I sort of fear what sort of well-intentioned fatal workflow flaws it might have, but it still looks pretty interesting:

https://www.elektron.se/products/analog-heat/


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2016)

if you have not already, you owe it to yourself to try out Soundtoys Decapitator. There is a free demo (ilok req.)
http://www.soundtoys.com/product/decapitator/

Agree with you on the Elektron workflow, shivers down my spine! But it does get better with Overbridge.


----------



## pdub (Oct 22, 2016)

I got a chance to play with one the other day. Really nice actually. Feels really solid. Distortion runs a nice gamut from subtle to extreme. Filter is really smooth with a creamy resonance. Distortion, filter and eq controls are all one knob per function. The modulation gets into a couple of pages per parameter set with soft knobs but still pretty starlight forward with some nice cross mod options. I'll most likely pick one up when available.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Oct 22, 2016)

Electron workflow is a bit like Marmite - personally never had an issue and found the A4 fluid. 

A lot of people voiced a desire for a make stuff warm box - will be interesting to see if it sells.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2016)

Valis tell us what parameter locks are in 10 words or less please ?  



Whatisvalis said:


> Electron workflow is a bit like Marmite - personally never had an issue and found the A4 fluid.
> 
> A lot of people voiced a desire for a make stuff warm box - will be interesting to see if it sells.


----------



## tmm (Oct 22, 2016)

Happy owner of the full Soundtoys bundle here  Decap is great! Recently I've been using Unfiltered Audio's Dent and Fault a little more.



synthpunk said:


> if you have not already, you owe it to yourself to try out Soundtoys Decapitator. There is a free demo (ilok req.)
> http://www.soundtoys.com/product/decapitator/
> 
> Agree with you on the Elektron workflow, shivers down my spine! But it does get better with Overbridge.


----------



## pdub (Oct 24, 2016)




----------

